# pijo



## Liuma

*pijo
*Qualcuno sa tradurre questa parola senza cadere nel volgare "fighetto"... ma soprattutto: "fighetto" é volgare?Grazie!


----------



## Elianor

Dunque "fighetto" come termine non è volgare malgrado la parola da cui deriva il termine lo sia.
Se il contesto della traduzione è colloquiale e puoi utilizzare espressioni dialettali o slang giovanili allora fighetto va benissimo.
Altrimenti ti suggerisco *figlio di papà*, *snob*, *dandy*, *damerino*.


----------



## Liuma

Grazie mille Elianor!


----------



## gatogab

Yo usaría *elegantone alla moda*, que es menos arcaico de _dandy_ y _damerino _y eliminaría _figlio di papà_ e _snob_, que poco tienen que ver con 'pijo'.
Pero podría estar muy equivocado.
gg


----------



## Elianor

gatogab said:


> eliminaría _figlio di papà_ e _snob_, que poco tienen que ver con 'pijo'.
> Pero podría estar muy equivocado.
> gg


 

Dices?
Es que siempre he intendido la palabra “pijo” añadendo un matiz más negativo o sea que la persona que viste elegante y que está de moda lo hace no a través de sus recuros sino a través del dinero de los padres.  
Me imagino el “pijo” como, generalmente, un estudiante de universidad que procede de una familia muy rica, que puede no trabajar y que gasta el dinero de la familia en vestidos y cosas así.
Pos eso traducí también con “figlio di papà”. 
Pero podría estar yo completamente equivocada.


----------



## Neuromante

Pues te equivocas. La gente con poco dinero tiende a decir que todo hijo de buena familia es un pijo y a clasificarlo así por puro prejuicio social. Gatogab tiene razón, un ppijo es alguien con una actitud de "ropa de marca" o con las etiquetas cocidas para que lo parezca, pero ni un hijo de buena familia tiene porqué ser un pijo, ni un pijo tiene que ser alguien de dinero.
Ni siquiera tiene que ser alguien que frecuenta la Universidad.


Pijo es una forma para referirse a los que frecuentan locales "a la moda" cuando tú no los frecuentan, o sencillamente no te gusta el ambiente que hay dentro.


----------



## Elianor

Entiendo.
Perdonad por mi error. Pero quiero aclarar que no lo pensaba de esta manera por ningun prejuicio social, solo lo habia entendido así cuando fue a España.


----------



## Neuromante

Ya, el prejuicio es en España. Yo solo te lo estaba aclarando.
El problema es que no me viene ningún personaje del gosip italiano que pueda servirte de referencia.


----------



## barbeàpapa

Ciao, 
según he entendido una persona pjia es "fighetta", pero, ¿esta misma palabra podría utilizarse para hablar de un sito y no de una persona?
Por ejemplo: un local pijo, una zona pija...

Muchas gracias.


----------



## King Crimson

Ciao,
Un locale fighetto? Forse
Una zona fighetta? Non credo

Il problema è che non credo ci sia un termine univocamente riconosciuto con questo significato in tutta Italia. Forse a Milano si direbbe un locale o una zona "di tendenza", intendendo così un locale o una zona che, presumibilmente, attira persone "pije" (che, come spiega Neuromante - post 6 - vogliono apparire fighetti, alla moda, griffati). Però "di tendenza" non ha necessariamente un'accezione negativa, è il contesto che gliela dà, mentre mi sembra di capire che "pijo" ha sempre una connotazione negativa, o sbaglio?


----------



## lorenzos

Nel Veneto è abbastanza comune dire: un tipo figo, un posto figo ... ma anche al femminile per una tipa, una macchina.
Fa tanto figo andare a Barcelona, avere la mini minor, non altrettando andare all'Oktoberfest o avere la golf.
Fighetto sa un anche un po' di gay, sarebbe damerino.


----------



## foolpanda

*U*n tipo figo o un posto figo si dice anche in toscana ma non è negativo.. anche se è un po`antiquato un'altra forma di dirlo potrebbe essere pottino.. riferito solo a una persona, perchè un locale pottino, non credo proprio si dica.
*E'* un posto da fighetto, sarebbe perfetto.


----------



## barbeàpapa

Grazie per le vostre rispote!


----------

